

Decouple Your CSS From HTML With Reusable Modules - drublic
http://thenittygritty.co/decouple-css

======
mrxd
The placeholder selectors in SASS 3.2 are really cool, almost like creating a
private keyword for CSS.

But I would never use semantic class names, that just seems like a huge waste
of time. If I'm building a page, I shouldn't have to touch a SASS file unless
I'm actually creating new styles.

Technically speaking, a class name should never be something like "download-
whitepaper" - IDs are used to uniquely identify things, not classes.

~~~
drublic
That is a valid argument. I just don't like to deal with IDs in CSS. I love
classes. And applying styles according to an semantic class name decouples
your HTML from the CSS - that is what the article is all about.

